# Ikea's apple cake



## cookiejar (Feb 13, 2006)

I've been searching for a recipe for Ikea's apple cake (a request from my daughter) and haven't been able to find one. Anyone out there have any ideas? I haven't tried it myself but it looks like a graham cracker crust and packed with mostly apples.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

sounds like some sort of apple crumble or cobbler??


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

COOKIEJAR:
Good afternoon. Here is site for you where they feature 2 recipes. 1 person say's that it comes from the IKEA'S cookbook. I have not made this recipe.
Good luck & enjoy the rest of the day.

Apple Cake from IKEA Restaurant

~Z. BESTUS.


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

COOKIEJAR:
Good afternoon. Here is site for you where they feature 2 recipes. 1 person say's that it comes from the IKEA'S cookbook. I have not made this recipe.
Good luck & enjoy the rest of the day.

Apple Cake from IKEA Restaurant

Z~ BESTUS.


----------



## chicagodan (Jul 31, 2007)

I have a strange sense of deja vu... :crazy:


----------



## cookiejar (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks "Z" but it didn't sound quite the same. I think it was made in a springform pan with the same kind of crust as you would get with a cheesecake. I guess I'll have to ruin my diet and try a slice. It really looked good.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I know there is a swedish apple-crumb cake that is called veiled country lass. I don;t know the original swedish, but you might look on internet. 

My son had an issue of mad magazine, where there was a fake ad for ikea (ikrappa) - the funniest part was about the restaurant "where you can eat the best swedish food you ever ate in a cheap furniture store" - that is certainly true!


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

Swedish apple cake:
#1
10 Apples 
2 cup Dry bread crumbs (not seasoned) 
½ cup Butter (softened) 
1 teaspoon Cinnamon 
¼ cup Granulated white sugar 
1 Carton Whipping cream 
3 ounce Pkg Vanilla pudding 

VANILLA SAUCE Boil apples to thick applesauce. Sweeten and flavor to taste. Melt butter in pan; add crumbs, sugar, and cinnamon. Butter deep cake pan well. Put crumbs and applesauce in layers, crumbs on bottom and top. Bake at 350 degrees for about 30 minutes. Serve with vanilla sauce, made as follows: Sauce: Whip 1 carton whipping cream. Cook 1 pkg vanilla putdding, as per instructions. Fold together. 

Is that anywhere near what you're looking for?


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

I have rhis recipe for apple cake in my file as to make , but have not done so as yet....
Fresh Apple Cake
1/2 cup butter
2 cups sugar
2 eggs
2 cups self rising flour
1 teas soda
3/4 teas salt
1/2 teas nutmeg
1/2 teas cinnamon
1/4 teas allspice
1/4 teas cloves
1 1/2 cups chopped nuts
4 cups finely chopped apples

CAKE: Cream butter and sugar. Add egs and beat until smooth. Sift dry ingredients and spices and add to egg mixture. This mixture will seem dry, but the apples make it moist as it bakes. Bake in a greased 9 x 13-inch pan at 325 F. for approximately 45 minutes. 
Topping:
1 cup sugar
1 stick butter
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup evaporated milk
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla
TOPPING: Combine all the topping ingredients in a saucepan and cook over low heat, stirring constantly for 10 minutes. Remove from heat and add 1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract. Spread over warm cake in the pan.
qahtan


----------

